# Secabo Plotter misaligned cuts??



## Cujiji88

Hoping im posting this in the right place

So back in January I bought a Secabo S60 II, and everything worked alright

I recently strated to cut HTV for sweatshirt and im running into a really annoying problem. The cuts get misaligned and it ruins the vinyl.
I have tried adjusting the blade offset but it doesnt change much, also tried adjusting the holders to no avail.
Here's a picture of one of the weeded out cuts. As you can see the design is symmetrical but lines towars the neck/ belly are completely misaligned










It doesnt do this everywhere, there was also text along with this that was cut perfectly fine so i have no idea whats causing this
In the photo it was a 60 degree blade, with 0.5m blade offset, on Siser Easyweed white glitter vinyl, but it also does this with other blades and vinyls (tough less noticeable on adhesive vinyl)


----------



## into the T

it is hard to tell from your image what should be cut where you highlighted without seeing the original vector file

does it only do this in that spot in that particular image?
make your image 3" and check it on some scrap vinyl (slow down your speed a bit)


----------



## TABOB

Looks like an encoder strip issue... It's skipping a few steps occasionally.
Could also be a motor failing.


----------



## webtrekker

Are you cutting on a mat?


----------

